# Plant Cloning



## Dr. H20 Massacre (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, my question for all of you is about plant cloning. I have a amazon sword that I'd like to do some cutting of and I want to see if anyone out there has had luck with this type of venture...


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Amazon swords produce new plants very easy. Plants will regularly form adventitious shots which will yield many new plants.


----------



## Dr. H20 Massacre (Jan 20, 2009)

So if I were to top this sword instead of split it at the base would I be ok?


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah top it where the roots are at. Replant and you are good to go.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

yea like seedless said, cut em as they come and plant. I dont know how many swords I have got this way. More than I bought, I know that...


----------



## Dr. H20 Massacre (Jan 20, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the help!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I would cut the shoot off of the mother plant. (at the bottom)

You might have done that already, if so, my bad lol


----------

